# [MAP H1_CE] Big Snowy Map "beta"



## hexthat (May 26, 2014)

BIG SNOWY MAP for halo custom edition







Zip download
http://www.mediafire.com/download/2rbfc4w5pvz6wb1/bsm_beta.zip

Giving credits out to; Zteam, Jesse, and the author of "Particle Effects". I'm too lazy to create my own tags, I adjusted theirs as needed.

Objective games greatly differ from slayer. If your a sniper you will more then likely appreciate both CTF and SLAYER, snipers are going to get the most kills, then comes assault rifle and battle riffle users. If you do a one shot burst on ar it is more acculturate then the 3 shot burst br.

RACE is unsupported cause I have never placed the netgame flags for race before and have no clue what track and vehicle do. It took me two days to make this so feel free to hate its still in beta.


----------



## hexthat (May 29, 2014)

finished this map and submitted to halomaps.org but they never publish my stuff


zip
http://www.mediafire.com/download/9562sptdwz6t4z8/big_snowy_map.zip


----------

